# Smallest width tires for 8.5" rim



## lewismartin (May 4, 2007)

As the title states what's the smallest width tire I can stretch onto a 8.5" rim without any issues. Rim's are 19" and profile will be 35.

I am thinking 215/35/19, thoughts?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I have 225/35 and it's not very much stretch on an 8.5". Looks really sporty but not "stretched" if you know what I mean. I think a 205/35 or a 195/40 is about as small you'd wanna go.


----------



## greekspec2 (Apr 16, 2009)

215/35/19 go with Pirelli P zeros thats the only good tire out there in this size....these Falkens are **** and ride like **** just cheap I took them off after a month got the Pirelli http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/rshop....gorie=6&Ang_pro_Seite=15&Transport=P&dsco=135 $110ea


----------



## greekspec2 (Apr 16, 2009)

on 225/35/19 Dunlop SP Sport Maxx


----------

